# Acoustic panels (GIK 242) for ceiling



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have some GIK 242s that I have mounted on my ceiling above each of my listening positions. I was wondering if it might be better to take them down and mount them on the ceiling above my 3 front speakers. I'm thinking this would probably help with any reflections from the ceiling. However, before I go through the trouble and effort of doing that, I was wondering if that would be the right thing to do. My listening position is 9' away from my 3 main speakers. So, if anyone has any pass experience on this issue, I would love to hear your opinion(s). As usual, I do truly appreciate any and all responses. BTW, my HT is in my basement. The floor is concrete with carpet on top, and the ceiling is drywall.


----------



## MikeD (Jul 18, 2009)

I think they have to be mounted 1/2 way between the lp and the speakers to catch the 1st reflections.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Above the head helps to minimize height related modal issues that are very common in 7.5-8' ceilings. The reflections are more for focusing the soundstage and minimizing smearing of the verticals.

They're not an either/or thing - just different.

I the acoustic center of the speaker is within a few inches of your seated ear height, then 1/2 way between your seats and the speakers is the reflections. Stretch a string from each seat to center of each speaker. Go 1/2 down the string and then straight up.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Bryan, I am a little confused about how to carry out what you said. "Stretch a string from each seat to center of each speaker. Go 1/2 down the string and then straight up." I have one row with 4 seats, and I have 4 242s. So, do I stretch a string from each seat to the center of the LF, for example, then go half way the string and straight up? Next, do I go to my next seat and stretch a string from that seat to the center of the LF and then straight up again? I'm a little confused how that will work. Could you please explain in a little more detials.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I was just trying to help you visualize what to do. But, yes, what you're describing is correct. You'll have a point on the ceiling for each seat, from each speaker on the ceiling. I was just trying to clarify that it's the angular distance from your ears to each speaker center.

A tape measure works just fine too. I've seen guys get 2 laser pointers, set 1 straight up on the front edge of the speaker and 1 on a block in the seat pointing straight up. Use a tape between the 2 laser dots and mark the 1/2 way point.

Note: This all assumes that the acoustic center of the speaker is within 6" or so of the height of your ears when seated.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Got it. Thanks a bunch for the info.


----------

